# drawing



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you sure this isnt an assignment that you are going to turn in someone else's work as your own?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

no, i wouldnt do that, i dont see the point. and our assignments we have to do at school, i promise. i dont see the point on doing that when i draw at school and i wont be as good or draw the same.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thats horrible!! you cheater! if your teacher finds out, your dead!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ That was a bit harsh!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i know but its true :/


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, do you know her?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

nope...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I did two...you can pick your favorite!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> nope...


 
How do you know she is lying?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bubba, you goof!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i didnt say she was


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> thats horrible!! you cheater! if your teacher finds out, your dead!!


 
No? Well who wrote this? It doesn't say she is a lier but it implies it


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Just for your info, if it's an assignment, she can't make someone else do it!!
thats cheating... incase you didnt know


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> Just for your info, if it's an assignment, she can't make someone else do it!!
> thats cheating... incase you didnt know


But according to the OP her assignment is to get someone to draw the picture so she can asses it. 
If she is cheating and try's to hand in someone else's work then surely her tutor will notice the difference between her work and someone else's, and depending on how the artwork looks she will most likely be expected to produce a style of work similar. (hope that made sense)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> Just for your info, if it's an assignment, she can't make someone else do it!!
> thats cheating... incase you didnt know


Umm I think I know. I am in year 10 and kind think I have enough Assignment experience to know what one is. How do you know she lying?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

heck with it, i aint looking on this thread anymore


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well stop posting!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

whiskeynoo said:


> But according to the OP her assignment is to get someone to draw the picture so she can asses it.
> If she is cheating and try's to hand in someone else's work then surely her tutor will notice the difference between her work and someone else's, and depending on how the artwork looks she will most likely be expected to produce a style of work similar. (hope that made sense)


sorry havent been on here in a while as been really ill but have just seen this. 

1. thanks for saying what you think. your so right.
WHY WOULD I WANT SOMEONE ELSE TO PRODUCE WORK FOR ME TO TAKE THE GLORY FOR. IM NOT THAT SORT OF PERSON. I DONT SEE WHY PEOPLE AUTOMATICALLYU THINK THAT.. SO THANKYOU FOR TELLIGN EVERYONE FOR ME.


Marlea Warlea - DONT YOU THINK YOU BEING PRETTY HARSH TO ME.. LIKE I SAID I WOULDNT WANT SOMEONE TO PRODUCE WORK FOR ME TO HAND IN. ANYWAY IF I DID DO THAT THEY WOULD KNOW THE DIFFERENTS! 

PintoTess - THANKYOU, I AGREE SHE WAS BEING PRETTY HARSH!


----------

